# Crochet and sewing new crafts..



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*Pink and mixed yarn Crochet sweater with armholes:*
*Model**Freeta Peeta!*









*Black and Mixed pinks(left over yarn) with ruffled arm holes, added bling gems:*
*Model**Daisy Mae!*

















*
Pink flowered pattern, dress finally got my sewing machine, with velcro:*
*Model**Daisy Mae!*









*Night gown, with buttons ontop:*
*Model**freeta Peeta!!*

















*The left is freeta with the top part of shirt, and the right side is a shirt i got for daisy, by the way petsmart has those on sale for 1.17 to 3.50 all sizes starting from xxs to xl 4 sale till they clear, they have poison, scrabble, carebears,lighbright like daisy's and much more. 
*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ohmygoodness you are so crafty!!!! I am jealous. You have a wonderful talent! Those crochet outfits are gorgeous!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*I love to crochet, i need to start makin some and giving them out i have way too much yarn and no where 2 store it at anymore lol, if u ever want a sweater let me know all i would need to know its your chi's neck size and belly size and lenght, there very easy 2 make  o and colors ud like hehe*



Brodysmom said:


> ohmygoodness you are so crafty!!!! I am jealous. You have a wonderful talent! Those crochet outfits are gorgeous!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Laura, do you sell them?
I would just LOVE a crochet sweater or two for Chanel, 
they look so cozy and warm, and not to mention super cute!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

**

no ive never sold one , i just make em for family and friends that have doggies lol, never really thought of sellig them i just love crafting and specialy crochet-ing, if you would like a couple just let me know Chanel's neck size , chest size and belly size and the length and i would be happy to make you a couple, i have loads of yarn so pretty much any colors u pick i probably have lol i'd love to make you some just for fun , my chis love em cause they are pretty comfy oooo i just got baby yarn the other day cause i have been wanting 2 try something new maybe u would like it if it comes out nice, i will be making a heart in the middle of the sweater, and have loads of gems also if you like bling hehe, just let me knoe,,sorry im a chatter box today lol kind of hyper!!!!!



~LS~ said:


> Laura, do you sell them?
> I would just LOVE a crochet sweater or two for Chanel,
> they look so cozy and warm, and not to mention super cute!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Great talent there Laura! If it weren't so blooming hot here I'd be requesting!! Mine are nudists--lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Very nice work!!!  I just love crafting too :love1:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wawies said:


> no ive never sold one , i just make em for family and friends that have doggies lol, never really thought of sellig them i just love crafting and specialy crochet-ing, if you would like a couple just let me know Chanel's neck size , chest size and belly size and the length and i would be happy to make you a couple, i have loads of yarn so pretty much any colors u pick i probably have lol i'd love to make you some just for fun , my chis love em cause they are pretty comfy oooo i just got baby yarn the other day cause i have been wanting 2 try something new maybe u would like it if it comes out nice, i will be making a heart in the middle of the sweater, and have loads of gems also if you like bling hehe, just let me knoe,,sorry im a chatter box today lol kind of hyper!!!!!



I love that you are hyper! I'm happy to see that your spirits are high and you
are feeling better. And YES I would love to buy a couple sweaters from you if
you don't mind shipping to Canada. Just let me know how much, and if you
have Paypal. As for colors, my favorite colors are beige, white, brown and
pink. So maybe one sweater in beige and white, and one in pink and white? I
really don't need any fancy details or anything, just simple and cute will be
super, lol.  I'll get back to you with Chanel's measurements, she's sleeping
now I don't want to bother her. I know what I usually go by, but I rather
double check.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Since Chanel is not done growing, does not have her full coat yet and since I
like to layer her clothing for warmth in winter, I wrote down slightly exaggerated
measurements, but please go by these, I always do when I buy her clothing.

Neck 12 inches
Girth 16 inches
Length 13 inches


I'm waiting for you to let me know your prices and if possible I like the style of
the first picture, but in colors I previously mentioned. If I'm asking for too much
please let me know. Also if you don't have time or don't want to ship all the way
here, it's totally fine too. Thanks Laura.


----------

